# Resin same as hash?



## jnastyblunts (Aug 26, 2007)

Is resin the same thing as hash? One of my friends had a piece named the glop because it was sooo full of resin, and it got so bad that the resin clogged the whole piece so one day we completely cleaned it and got a good amount of resin from it.  For the rest of the day we blazed resin/bud and were so messed up.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 26, 2007)

jnastyblunts said:
			
		

> Is resin the same thing as hash? One of my friends had a piece named the glop because it was sooo full of resin, and it got so bad that the resin clogged the whole piece so one day we completely cleaned it and got a good amount of resin from it. For the rest of the day we blazed resin/bud and were so messed up.


 
Hash is the resinous substance that fills the trichchomes on the bud and leaf of marijuana, mixed with some of the plant matter. This resin is recovered a number of ways.

The residue you find in a pipe is a combination of things. Saliva and mucous from the people who have been using it, ash and the remains of the heated resin from the plant matter. It's mostly free of any thc due to the amount of heat that is repeatedly used on it.

It's kind of like smoking other peoples spit with some ash thrown in.

GAG


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The residue you find in a pipe is a combination of things. Saliva and mucous from the people who have been using it, ash and the remains of the heated resin from the plant matter.
> 
> It's kind of like smoking other peoples spit with some ash thrown in.
> 
> GAG


 
That is a great thought. Don't forget about the pocket lint, and frumunda cheese thrown in when it's rolling around in your pocket on a hot sweaty day.........

I don't think the idea of smoking a goo ball with all that in it is so appealing either.........

Passing up good homegrown for that? Can't be that hard off huh?


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 26, 2007)

I always figured it would be the same as drinking bong-water....:bong1:


----------



## HGB (Aug 26, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> frumunda cheese



Ewwww :rofl:


----------



## woOzer (Aug 27, 2007)

*don't forget the tar thats in the resin...very bad for your lungs.





WoOzer*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by Pot Belly
frumunda cheese  

Hahahaha.  We always think about that while watching Shaquille O'Neal.   Hahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahha.

Sorry, basketball fans here.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 27, 2007)

lol some frackin funny answers there guys good lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 27, 2007)

*Comparing resin with hash is like comparing dirt with gold.  *


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 27, 2007)

hahahah


----------



## Wasted (Aug 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Comparing resin with hash is like comparing dirt with gold.  *


he couldnt of said it any better


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 27, 2007)

hey thanks stoney im a little dumb and never thought of what resin is made of .... yuck


----------

